# Tweets From Cvpcs



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

@cvpcscvpcs​
So i'm thinking I'll start my ICS excursion tonight, and can't decide which device to begin with


@cvpcscvpcs​
I'll probably start with the DX, since there is a whole slew of devices that will need to have 2nd-init working anyway


----------



## Magnus (Jun 10, 2011)

Glad he's got some time to get back to Android, sounds like he's been quite busy lately.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Again, CVPCS for the win!


----------



## Liquidretro (Aug 3, 2011)

Pretty exciting news. I want my ICS goodness.


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

I will be watching twitter for new from him. Even if he brings us partially working ICS (not sure what all is possible with 4.0 on a 2.3 kernel), it will give us some new stuff to play with.


----------



## Ryman222 (Jun 16, 2011)

gardobus said:


> I will be watching twitter for new from him. Even if he brings us partially working ICS (not sure what all is possible with 4.0 on a 2.3 kernel), it will give us some new stuff to play with.


Well when CM7, which is GB, first came out was running on the froyo kernel.

Edit: Though from 2.2.1 to 2.3.4 (at the time) isn't as big of a jump as 2.3.x to 4.0 so who knows just wait n see.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ryman222 said:


> Well when CM7, which is GB, first came out was running on the froyo kernel.
> 
> Edit: Though from 2.2.1 to 2.3.4 (at the time) isn't as big of a jump as 2.3.x to 4.0 so who knows just wait n see.


It shouldn't be a problem as kernel v3.0 doesn't contain any new goodies save for nfc drivers and the like.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Update: Got the ICS build box setup tonight and all of my gb dx stuff put in place to start attempting builds.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm glad CVPCS is back for 2 reasons:

1) ICS for DX









2) Finally all the trolls on ROM Manager will shut up! Lol


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

Yay









"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Yay for pcs.


----------



## cronek288 (Nov 4, 2011)

Always excited for new DX stuff


----------



## colonel panic (Jun 14, 2011)

Suh-weet!


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

hmm so this means we might see a working version of ICS on our dx's ...sweet...hopefully this works out


----------

